# What do you love most about surf fishing?



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

There is something about standing on the shore and casting into that huge ocean that strikes a chord with me...
My wife does not quite understand how I can sit there for hours watching the rods- no food, no drinks (maybe some beer)


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

2 things about surf fishing that I love.

-The first is the "Not Knowing" You see I live in East Tennessee. I love my area and I love fishing in the local waters. Large and small mouth bass, Stripers and Hybrids, and the occasional giant catfish. All are great, but I know when it comes down to it as long as my equipment does not fail I will win the fight!!When I am on that beach lookig out over the expanse, I just dont know what might swim by and give me more than I can handle. 

-Second is Peace. One of my favorite times in this great world is being on the beach before daylight, getting set up with my chair at just the right angle so that when the sun starts to creep over the horizon it backlights my rods. My favorite place to be whether it is Myrtle, Ormond, Clearwater or off the Banks I love em all.
:fishing:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Excellent thread!

I call it Zen and the Art of Surf Fishing. I have surf fished along the Jersey Shore, up and down both coasts of Florida, also a little bit in Puerto Rico, and St. Thomas.

It's all about the sunrises, sunsets, and the thrill of the catch for me. Of course the middle of the day will suffice any time as well. LOL

It's almost a primal calling. I love it!

One of these days, I want to hit a much talked about spot on this forum; The Outer Banks of North Carolina.


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

*I know what you mean...*

I live in Michigan and even casting into the big lakes for salmon pales to the possibilities of the big blue ocean!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

4nbait--You got me on a roll. I wonder if I can rip off that old book title and write my own about surf fishing?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Getting on the beach before first light before all the moron tourists get out. That's a special time.


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Venue!!


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

Snook-- Do it! I love flyfishing as much as surf fishing and there are countless books on that. Some of my favorites are just image books of the rivers of the west or books by Gierarch- Man those things get you through those days away from the water... I would kill for a surf version of those.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

SmoothLures said:


> Getting on the beach before first light before all the moron tourists get out. That's a special time.


dude quit hatin...  

all the scantily clad ladies in the summertime... after that just being out there, the solitude, beauty, smells, nature in general... plus not knowing what may be out there looking for a scrap...


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

when everything is right it's almost mystical.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Getting on the beach before first light before all the moron tourists get out. That's a special time.


If you're not home,you're a tourist.
I love the surf when its blowing up a bit or a thunderstorm in the distance,some warm rain,some cold beer,some good company and a big fish.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Sitting there enjoying the ocean. The peace of just relaxing with the anticipation of what's to come.... LOVE IT!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Getting on the beach before first light before all the moron tourists get out. That's a special time.


hahaha i have to agree with you on that one thats why i mostly stick to the planks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

big difference between a fisherman that's not a native and a touron ..... 

Me I love it all .... mostly I think is the way the rest of the world doesn't really matter when I'm there


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm, lets see. Getting up in the middle of the night to hit the beach, going in in the middle of the night to catch a few hours of sleep. Sand in my drawers, eyes, mouth. Skeeter and fly bites, split fingers, wet cloths. Junk food, beer and cigarette hangovers, fish scales, guts and smell on everything.
Oh I don't know. I just love the damn coast. I can't get enough. Heaven!!, Pure Heaven. It's the peace of leaving the real world and all it's worries behind.


----------



## rustwil (Feb 29, 2004)

The luxory of my own solitude Rustwil


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

All of the above plus as an "Artist" not only do I get to paint seascapes ,fish pictures, huntin' pictures, etc., I get to write lots of it off as a business expense. Might have to plan a trip to Chesapeake Bay soon to paint a picture of a table loaded with steamed red hard crabs,oysters on the half, succulent duck roasted to a golden brown, a big pitcher of beer, and a retriever snoozing by the fireplace


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Before I got into serious surf fishing, I was a a rabid trout fisher but 6 years ago I suffered from a serious bout with Congestive Heart Failure that put me in the hospital for 7 weeks recovering from open heart surgery that included Aortic Arch and Aortic Valve replacement from a pig ( yeah I know the jokes, oink, oink, here piggie, and no I don't root around in the dirt and mud ) As a result, the strength and endurance required to wade in rivers and transverse rocks and steep river banks was lost, so I looked for an outlet for my fishing "lust"

I guess I could have gone back to lake fishing from a boat, but I always viewed Trout Fishing as the apex of fresh water fishing and some how going back to lake fishing just did not satisfy that calling and seemed like a step backwards. The other aspect is that the water does not move on a lake and I truly believe that moving water imparts a natural almost electrical energy to the human mind and body.

So I looked elsewhere and low and behold I found Fort Fisher, NC which was only a 3.5 hour drive from my house and you could drive on the beach. Once on the beach you just throw your chairs, coolers, food and equipment out the back of your vehicle and whammo, your fishing and not just fishing, I am talking about FISHING where there are creatures that will EAT you rather than the other way around.

I mean what other sport or style of fishing can you get the views, the vistas, the sounds of the surf, the smell of the salt, the cry of gulls and the peep of the pipers playing tag with the foam in the surf? Where else do you get the thrill of seeing a family pod of Dolphins swim by you just 50 yards off shore or the shiver from the sight of a large fin an vertical tail slowly cruising the beach in waste deep water 

But wait there was a Problem; I did not own a 4x4. 

So off to Carmax I go and buy a used 2004 Ford 4x4 Explorer with all the fixings and only 16,000 miles. Down payment was made and I hocked my paycheck for the next 6 years but I was off to the beach and I have not looked back since.

But wait there is a another problem, using my existing fresh water tackle was like taking a BB Gun to a gun fight at the OK Corral. So me, Cabella's and other on line outfitters became fast friends, well maybe not friends but something more akin to a rock star entourage that constantly sucks your wallet dry. But now after several thousand of dollars spent I have a confession to make " My name is ZZTopsail and I am a Tackle HO"

Bottom line, I believe it is a primordial desire and calling on humans to return to the sea from which the most ancient of land animals emerged and that drives us all back to the salt and water of that soup that we call the ocean


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

My definition of a fishermen "tourist" = someone who gets up at 5 AM to fish. My definition of a tourist = someone who gets up at 10 AM and thinks they own the whole city and laws don't apply to them, especially those that run across the street laughing when you don't have a stop sign, and those that pull out in front of you and cause wrecks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

For me it's being outdoors doing what I love to do. I don't really care if I hook up or not. I'm not at work being hounded by the brass, I'm not home being hounded by BossDogg, course 9 outa 10 timed she's fishin right next to me. Fishing is how I relax, think, ponder things, clear my head.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I love everything about being on the beach....versus being crowded out by pier hogs.
Only thing I don't like is the trek on and off the beach with all the gear. Bulky gear, burning dry sand under my feet, having waited til the last minute to take a bathroom break and praying I make it to the pavement in time, then doing the ooch..ouch hot coals under the feet dance from the hotter pavement, having to do the one leg bird stand while trying to put on my shoes before I dare venture onto the wet bathroom floor. 
Pure torture. But worth every minute of it in the end.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> If you're not home,you're a tourist.


True
Sunrise/set
Everything she has to offer ..wind,waves,sand ,cutting bait, smelling the saltwater I can go on and on...... relaxing and throw lure are on the top of my list


----------



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Great thread,

All of the above, sights, sounds, and smells of the beach. But my favorite is the moment. 3:00 in the morning, no drum have been caught, everyone else is gone or asleep, and the drag starts singing. Those few seconds when he's taking line and your praying that its a big drum, then he turns and you feel his shoulders and know for sure. That is heaven on earth to me. That moment doesn't last long but when you add it to the rest of the experience, what else could you ask for.

Tight lines,
Sean


----------



## redfish59 (Aug 28, 2008)

The view and not knowing what you'll catch.


----------



## jhook (Jul 27, 2008)

What a great "Cabin Fever" thread.All I really know for sure is at the end of the day when I'm leaving the beach whether I caught a lot or none,I just want more. I can't get enough of it, and I can't imagine growing tired of it.


----------



## jhook (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh and I just asked my wife what she liked about surf fishing and she said"location,location,location!"


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

My top 5 in no particular order:
I love not having to deal with the long lines and sometimes not so friendly folks at the boat ramp. I love the $$ savings (no boat gas, ramp fee, etc.) I love being on land where I can just pack up my stuff and head to the truck if a strorm blows up. I love the sunrise and looking up and down the beach not seeing another soul. I love the "not knowing" what the next bite will bring.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

*Friendships built to last*

As I look back the thing that sticks out in my mind the most are the friendships that were made while waiting for that thump in the night as the moon is cresting above the horizon. Whether it was time spent with dad or my fishing buds it was time well spent that you can place a value on, because it is priceless. I feel that without someone to share the wonderful experience of surffishing with it just isn't quite the same for me. I'm really looking forward to the night when my little girl can stay out on the beach long enough to feel the pull of those bigguns we all seek, and it won't be long now 'til there back on the beach, so just maybe she'll be ready for that allnighter with dad. That's what it was all about for me, but just what was that? GRATITUDE


----------



## razor78016 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love the idea of not thinking of work for 3 days. Plenty of water, minimum food and if I don't catch anything but a sunburn, I'm still content with the trip and look forward to my next visit


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Peace and quiet. Not knowing what might hit your line. Feet in the sand and water. Getting some sun. Just relaxing.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

It is almost a religious moment. I understand how small I am in relation to the world around me.

The friends I have made and the times spent laughing. The time shared watching my sons grow into men. My wife reading and laughing while we share time. It does not get any better.

It is what makes life worth working for.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bullred said:


> Peace and quiet. Not knowing what might hit your line. Feet in the sand and water. Getting some sun. Just relaxing.


And enjoying the sport/hobby that I love.


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

Although a little hard to explain it is the feeling before I get there and knowing what I am going to be doing. Call it anticipation, excitment, knowing what may or may not happen, the challenge, I don't know. But whatever it is there is nothing like it in the world....and I havent even cast a line at that point. It's the love of the game.


----------



## bowtieman (Dec 25, 2010)

mixture of fresh bait smell and salt water. get a nice buzz on cause i cant hardly cast without that lol. then the wait for a tight line an the sound of the drag peelin!! Most fun u can have with your clothes on people!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Listening to the sound of the waves and watching the rods for a hit just takes away all my weekly cares and makes me feel so relaxed. Don't need no beer or nothin (not that I am against it) I wanna go right now!!  :fishing:


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*fishing*

All of the above are spot on with me. Both my parents were fishing people and both have gone on.. both were cremated and ashes put to the sea as they requested.. so when I fish and look out on that expanse of the sea I kinda like to think that they are there somewhere.. sounds kinda polianna I guess, but the love of the sea and the shore I got from them and am trying to pass it on to my childrens children, and hopefully one will take it up (will have a good start on equiptment) but time will tell. But the peace it brings and the expectations it puts in your mind are well worth it.... salt


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Bullred said:


> Peace and quiet. Not knowing what might hit your line. Feet in the sand and water. Getting some sun. Just relaxing.





razor78016 said:


> I love the idea of not thinking of work for 3 days. Plenty of water, minimum food and if I don't catch anything but a sunburn, I'm still content with the trip and look forward to my next visit


I'm wicha on these notes..as long as *I AM THERE* it's all gooood...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Because I CAN!!!!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*The Hunt*

I love the Hunt for the perfect spot... Going out GPSing spots at low tide weeks before the first Speck Shows up... Gets me out of My kayak and back on the Beach....

The getting up when I wake up (3:30 4:00 a.m.)and checking the wind and wave direction with that first cup of coffee, deciding wether I go north or south to the spots... 

A hi-tide at 4 am to catch the whole drop as the sun pops....

The pre-sunrise sunrise on Hatteras....

The getting to the Frisco Pier before anyone else gets there...

Getting to the Buxton Jetties before anyone gets there....

The Solitude...

Takin a Newbie on his or her's first Speck Mission.....

The look on that Newbie's Face when they catch the first one...(its like cathin your first all over again)

Speck Fishing with my Girl Kellie.. 

Meeting Like minded people on the Beach....

May all you dreams come true this new year..... 

JAM


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I like the chase for stripers along the stripercoast with artificals along the back bays, inlets,and at rocky shorelines of Montauk to Rhode Island. Most of all it is that time I get to meet friends from New England down to Jersey, where we shoot the breeze and fish together. 

There is nothing better to me than fishing white water with the sea in you face and that occasional times of being blown off by a rouge wave from a rock. Wading swimming out to a rock trying to lift yourself up with the waves pounding you is a challenge. Getting up to grind the korkers on the boulder and feeling the bump before settng the hook to watch your rod bend down is a just a great feeling. 

Though fishing with artifical is great I do enjoy those times when I can shoot the breeze with those that I casted bait.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Including location, for me it has to be the feeling that you are trying to lure a wild animal from it's world, the ocean, without leaving our world, the land. We have no depth finders, fishfinders, teaser rigs etc, just the knowledge of trying to be at the right place at the right time, with something on the end of a string that we can trick that wild animal into eating and then not knowing how big that wild animal will be.:fishing:


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

the challenge! Think about it, we aint got no GPS, guides, or whatever. Just the knowledge in our noodles to find and catch fish. It's a plus factor one million for me when I catch big fish on gear I made myself. It's a total feeling of accomplishment. Plus when I'm on the sand, I'm the boss answering only to mother nature, I'm relaxed and enjoying the best this world has to offer. My task totally consumes my mind, melting away all my troubles and concerns in the "other world". I also enjoy the camaraderie. No matter who you are in the "other world", you're a fisherman on the beach, just like the guy next to you and the guy next to him. No one calls you boss and you call no one boss. I also love being in a natural environment finding peace with each crashing wave.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Good friends, good fun, can't beat it..I really missed it this year..


----------



## Tricky Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

Haven't been on in quite awhile!!

One of the best threads in a very long time. Guys & gals speaking from the heart.
Some of the best quotes than I would use:

Surfchunker: "mostly I think is the way the rest of the world dosen't really matter when I'm there"

Fish Hunter: "It is almost a religious moment. I understand how small I am in relation to the world around me."

Skunk King: "No matter who you are in the "other world", you're a fisherman on the beach, just like the guy next to you and the guy next to him"

I love surf fishin', just don't get there enough!!


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

1. Not having to think about school
2. Not knowing what is out there
3. Hearing a screaming reel over the waves
4. Having fun with freinds while waiting for a bite


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

4nbait said:


> There is something about standing on the shore and casting into that huge ocean that strikes a chord with me...
> My wife does not quite understand how I can sit there for hours watching the rods- no food, no drinks (maybe some beer)


Its primal, man. It "strikes a chord" as you put it, plucking certain strings within all of us. The crashing surf, the salt spray, the effort to battle with the forces of the sea... it's all very primordial.

Women are not expected to understand this. For them there are seashells, worrying over sea turtles and dogs cavorting on the sand.


----------



## jeff_woodruff (Jun 21, 2007)

*Finally I'm Back!*

Last year made the move to Jacksonville, Fl from Piqua, Ohio. I do love the Buckeye state, but am tired of the winter. It is no nice only being a half hour from the beach instead of 12 hours. I've got a great employer and feeling secure in my life down here in the sunshine state there is only one thing to do.
TIME TO GO GET MY FISH ON!!!!!!!!!!!!! JACKSONVILLE SURF HERE I COME!!!!!!


----------

